# Cymbalta for constipation/pain?



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Has anyone found that Cymbalta has helped with constipation?


----------



## 16020 (Sep 4, 2005)

My doc just prescribed it for depression but he says it is going to help with pain (perpheral neuropathy) too. I am excited. Only been on it week and a half. he did not mention diarreha though, he is a shrink. I will ask him when I see him on Tuesday. Good luck!!!


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Batgirl,What effect has it had on your bowels?? Your personal experience can tell you much more than your doctors overall feedback.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Is Cymbalta likely to be constipating?


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

My doc told me that cymbalta can be slightly constipating so just drink more water. I told him with my diarrhea numerous times a day I would welcome slight constipation LOLI've only been on it for 3 days now but haven't had any change in my pain or bowels. Keep us posted on your use and if it seems to be helping you or not.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have not had a problem with cymbalta as long as I take the miralaxKaren


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for the information. I tried it for 3 days and found it less constipating but the pain was really bad so I had to stop. I had a lot of bile acid which made things a whole lot worse.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I was on this one. It does kill the pain in fact I didn't feel a thing. No pain, nothing.The only thing that was bad was I kept crying. I quit this one becasue of that. I wasn't constipated since I am mostly D thanks to no gallbladder and nerves, I had nice BM's. Was proud of them.







Good luck!P.S.- this is suppose to be similar to Effexor.


----------

